# Congrats to Rosebud and DOS



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats to Rosebud and Dirty Ol South, they tied for January MVP.  Thanks to all that took the time to vote!


----------



## Locked (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats you two....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 4, 2011)

YaY Rosebud and DOS.
:48:


----------



## my my (Feb 4, 2011)

No don't bogart you 2!  :hubba: 
:joint:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2011)

:48::48::48: Thanks for helping everyone


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats guys!:headbang2:


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 4, 2011)

congrats you two..


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 4, 2011)

congrats to u both


----------



## niteshft (Feb 4, 2011)

Well deserved, congrats to the both of you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cubby (Feb 4, 2011)

Well desrved recognition for a couple of quality members, take a bow, you earned it !!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeee haaa!  Well done, peeps!  Congrats!


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats Rosie and DOS!!!!! (sniff)...can i still keep the red name?


----------



## Wetdog (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats to 2 fine people and growers.

Wet


----------



## nova564t (Feb 4, 2011)

Good job and thank you both for some great posting!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 4, 2011)

That is awesome!! a king and queen this month...u guys gonna dance?


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats guys 

View attachment RB.jpg


View attachment DOS 1.jpg


eace:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow, I am speechless. Thank you all. Seriously, I need to get out more, as when I read this thread I got a tear in the eye.
Congratulaions to DOS, I feel honored to be in your company.

HIE, I LOVE the picture, I tried to make it my avatar but it got too small to read, any suggestions? Thank you so much.


----------



## Melvan (Feb 5, 2011)

Sucks to be the "also ran" I lost to _everybody_ else!

Since the crash I have trouble navigating the forum, I think it must have something to do with my dial-up. Living in the sticks has its drawbacks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 5, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Congrats to Rosebud and Dirty Ol South, they tied for January MVP. Thanks to all that took the time to vote!


 


:yay:   Now I get double the pleasure  eh..:giggle:  well *RoseBud* anyway...*dirtyolsouth*   sounds kinda dirty:spit:


----------

